# Pressemitteilung 10/06 DAV



## Anglerboard-Team (6. Mai 2006)

*PRESSEMITTEILUNG, Nr. 10/2006*
Berlin, 5. Mai 2006
*
DAV lädt alle Jungangler zum 5. Bundesjugendangeltag am Sonntag,  21. Mai 2006  nach  Halle (Westfalen) ein.​*

Von 10.00 bis 15.00 Uhr wird unter der Schirmherrschaft von Herrn Landrat Sven-Georg Adenauer am Vereinsgewässer des 1. Haller Sportfischervereins in  Kölkebeck  folgendes geboten:


·	„Schnupperangeln“ 

·	Siggis Bastelstraße

·	Angel-Quiz und Puzzle

·	Casting auf die Ahrenbergscheibe

·	Verbands-Info-Stand

·	Fliegenbinden aktiv

·	Die Top5 der Angelarten (Vorführungen im Raubfisch-, Spinn- und      Karpfenangeln sowie des Angelns mit der Kopf- und Matchrute)

·	Fischräuchern

·	Speisen und Getränke

·	u. v. a. m.



Überregionale Meldungen zum Bundesjugendangeltag bitte über den AGSB bis zum 10.05.2006 an RainerLbn@aol.com.

P. S.:	STIPPI, das Maskottchen der DAV-Anglerjugend, wünscht allen Junganglern einen erlebnisreichen Tag in Halle-Kölkebeck !!!

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>


----------

